# Samsung 970 Evo Plus - Abkühlen dauert, normal?



## Adonay (18. März 2019)

*Samsung 970 Evo Plus - Abkühlen dauert, normal?*

Bei der 960 Pro habe ich vorher nie so darauf geachtet, daher fehlt mir der Vergleich und deshalb die Frage hier:

Wenn ich die SSD mit internen Kopiervorgängen belaste wird sie gut 70° heiß, soviel nebenbei.

Sie braucht dann allerdings eine ganze Weile zum abkühlen, grob kann man sagen nur 2° pro Minute.

Aufgefallen ist mir das weil ich auch eine Intel 660p verbaut habe die gestern innerhalb von 2-3 Minuten von 64 wieder auf unter 40Grad war und diese ist sogar hinter der Graka verbaut.
Die Samsung ist ganz unten verbaut und wird nicht verdeckt.

Kann das hier jemand bestätigen das es recht lange dauert bis die wieder bei ihrer Idle Temp um die 40° ankommt?


----------



## Adonay (18. März 2019)

*AW: Samsung 970 Evo Plus - Abkühlen dauert, normal?*

Ich liefere die Antwort mal selbst:
 Ich habe einen IcyBox Kühler auf der SSD und wie ich es mir dachte isoliert der quasi beim abkühlen denn ohne geht es wesentlich schneller ABER andersrum auch und dann auch viel höhere Temps.

Mit CrystalDiskMark 5x1GB wird sie 70° heiß und mit dem Kühler nur 56° das ist ja schon deutlich also bleibt das Teil drauf...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. März 2019)

*AW: Samsung 970 Evo Plus - Abkühlen dauert, normal?*

Kannst ja mal in Incredible Alks Blog schauen. Er hat das einen sehr guten Betrag zu geschrieben. Bis zu 90°C ist alles ok. Erst ab 95+°C wirds allmählich kritisch. Wobei es erst ab 105°C wirklich zu viel ist.


----------



## Adonay (23. März 2019)

*AW: Samsung 970 Evo Plus - Abkühlen dauert, normal?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal in Incredible Alks Blog schauen. Er hat das einen sehr guten Betrag zu geschrieben. Bis zu 90°C ist alles ok. Erst ab 95+°C wirds allmählich kritisch. Wobei es erst ab 105°C wirklich zu viel ist.



Meinst du diesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-alkis-blog-41-flashspeicher-haltbarkeit.html


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. März 2019)

*AW: Samsung 970 Evo Plus - Abkühlen dauert, normal?*



Adonay schrieb:


> Meinst du diesen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-alkis-blog-41-flashspeicher-haltbarkeit.html



Ja den meine ich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2019)

*AW: Samsung 970 Evo Plus - Abkühlen dauert, normal?*

Wow, ich muss nicht mal mehr selbst verlinken. 

Dann aber noch was konkret zur Abkühlung usw:

M.2-SSDs haben eine sehr geringe Masse und eine entsprechend sehr kleine Wärmeträgheit. Oder anders gesagt: Sie werden sehr schnell heiß und sehr schnell wieder kalt wenn man sie ohne Kühler betreibt (näheres unten warums beim kühlen länger dauern kann). baut man da jetzt einen Kühlkörper drauf erhöht man nicht nur die Fähigkeit, Wärme abzugeben (was geringere Maximaltemperaturen bedeutet) sondern auch die blanke Masse was dazu führt dass die temperaturen träger werden. Es dauert länger biss die SSD erwärmt und wieder abgekühlt ist.

Das abkühlen dauert nun aus zwei Gründen in der Regel länger als das aufheizen.
1.) Aufheizen erfolgt unter Vollast mit rund 5 Watt Wärmeleistung. Abkühlen dagegen je nach Gehäuseinnenbeschaffenheit mit weniger, sprich dauert länger.
2.) Die SSD macht wenn große Kopier-/Schreib-/Löschvorgänge fertig sind danach nicht nichts. Da folgen für den User nicht sichtbare Befehle wie TRIM, GarbageCollection, das festschreiben des Turbocache-Inhaltes und vieles mehr - sprich die SSD produziert weiterhin Wärme bis das alles erledigt ist, und so lange kühlt sie natürlich kaum bis nicht ab.

Aber wie schon erwähnt - all das ist völlig normales Verhalten.


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2019)

*AW: Samsung 970 Evo Plus - Abkühlen dauert, normal?*

Mir wäre es wichtiger das die SSD weniger Temperatur erreicht als das es länger mit dem Abkühlen dauert. Denn egal wie lange es dauert bis sie wieder abgekühlt ist liegen die Temperaturen dabei immer im guten oder im Toleranzbereich. 

Zu beachten ist auch die Temperatur des Controllers, was meist sogar übersehen wird, weil diese Temperatur nur von HWInfo mit ausgegeben wird und die anderen Programme diese Temperatur nicht mit ausgeben. Hierbei habe ich bei mir festgestellt das diese Temperatur mit Stresstest bis zu 102°C ohne passiv Kühler ging und mit Kühler nun die 68°C nicht überschritten werden.

Die Temperatur der Chips liegt im Schnitt um 10-15°C niedriger.

IDLE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LAST



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei das jetzt meine neuen Ergebnisse sind mit meinem neuen Board was original schon passiv Kühler verbaut hat.
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich mir dazu selbst mal ein passiv Kühler zu meinem alten Board gekauft gehabt und hatte es in diesem Thema festgehalten.
Asus ROG Strix Z370-F Gaming M.2 kühler

Die passiv Kühler von meinem Asus Board scheinen besser zu kühlen, da das Ergebnis heute etwas besser ausgefallen ist.
Habe diesen Test heute zweimal hintereinander ausgeführt und habe auch das Screenshot zu dem Zeitpunkt gemacht als ich die höhere Temperatur erreichte. Denn meist lag ich zwischen 62-66°C mit dem Controller und die Chips unter 50°C.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. März 2019)

*AW: Samsung 970 Evo Plus - Abkühlen dauert, normal?*

Die besten Temperaturen meiner M.2 hab ich aktuell im billigen Übergangssystem - denn ich habn gimmligen Boxed-Kühler auf der CPU und keine Grafikkarte drin bedeutet die M.2 steht im Wind. Ganz ohne Kühler schafft sie so unter großer Last kaum mehr die 50°C. Das waren vorher (im WaKü System ohne nennenswerten Luftzug) fast Idle-Temperaturen!


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2019)

*AW: Samsung 970 Evo Plus - Abkühlen dauert, normal?*

Bei mir ist alles Wassergekühlt, ich habe daher keine Lüfter von CPU oder GPU die drauf ein Luftzug erzeugen können und die Lüfter vorne und oben sind mit Radiatoren versehen so das hier vorgewärmte Luft rein kommt. Aber mit den passiv Kühler reicht es in meinem Fall schon aus.


----------

